# Killing algea



## Forked_Tongue (Feb 20, 2003)

I have a 125 that has BLOOMED with algea in a matter of 2 days.. i did a 2/3 water change and its still green, would 
Jungle "no more algea liquid" be safeto use in my 125 with 2 caribe and 4 reds?
the active ingrediant is
Duron[3-(3,4-dichlorophenyl)-1, 1-dimenthylurea which makes up .67%
and
Cooper sulfatepentahydratemaking up .05%
is this safe to use on my P's I dont wanna kill them


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Personally, I don't like use chemical solutions as long as there are biological alternatives available: in your case, you could try a pleco, or better, a couple of dwarf sucker catfish (otocinclus) - the latter are more effective, since they will feed in the algae for sure (something that doesn't always apply to pleco's), but are much more vulnerable...
Also, adding a lot of live plants could help: often, they'll use up all the nutrients the algae are currently live of.

Only if that (and other alternatives) don't work, I'd use chemicals as a last resort.

I'm moving this to Water Chemistry Forum: maybe Don can tell you more about the effects of the chemicals mentioned.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

I don't recommend using any type of chemical algaecides. I've heard too many stories of fish deaths associated with them. These chemicals will cause a quick die-off of all algae resulting in poor water quality. The product you plan on using has copper sulfate in it and if not dosed properly is toxic to fish.

An algae bloom requires two conditions. 1) Excessive nutrients (nitrates, phosphate) and 2) Excessive light. Take one away (or both) and your problem is solved. I'd start with 20-30% water changes to dilute the nutrients in your water and to reduce the number of free floating algae. Also, turn off your lights for a few days. That should slowly clear up your tank.

If you have the money, you can invest in a UV system that will clarify bacteria and algae blooms (although it will not get rid of the source of the problem).


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

i would say get the alge destroyer if you add more fish that could help but i've found that the sucker fish make a real mess


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

try to stay out of them the chems.


----------

